# تحولت للمسيحية



## كويتي محب (6 أغسطس 2008)

انا كويتي من عائلة معروفة بالكويت عائلة مسلمة وثرية ولقد خرجت عن الاسلام ودخلت الى المسيحية ولاكن بعد وقت طويل من التفكير والدراسة فكرت بالهجرة لاني لم اعد اطيق كتمان سري واني تحولت للمسيحية فماذا ترون اخواني فلو عرفو اسرتي بالامر فاعتقد انهم سيقتلوني لانهم مسلمون وبعض من عائلتا سلف وهم متعصبون 
فماذا ترون ​


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

انا برئي لازم اتصلي و تطلب من الله يرشدك


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الحبيب
سعيدين بسماع ايمانك في المسيح, نتمنى ان نسمع بعض التفصيل عنها في *الشهادات* لنرى كيف تعامل الرب معك و كيف توصلت الى الحقيقة

بالنسبة لخوفك فنحن نقدره كُلياً, لكن لتكن ثقتك في الرب اكبر من كل مخاوف فلا تخاف من الذين يقتلون الجسد كما يقول الكتاب المقدس

نُصلي ان يمنحك الرب حكمة لكي تتصرف بحسب مشيئته و لكي يعود المجد له وحده

لا تتردد في طرح اي سؤال يواجهك

الرب يحميك و يرعاك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 أغسطس 2008)

*اولا" اطلب مشورة الرب يسوع وهو اكيد سوف يضع قدمك على الطريق الصحيح،
ثانيا" توجه الى اقرب كنيسة وصارح الكاهن برغبتك فى المسيحية حتى تتعمد اذا لم تكن تعمدت،
ثالثا" اعتقد انه من الافضل لك ان تترك اهلك اولا" ثم تخبرهم انك اتجهت الى المسيحية اذا كانوا متعصبين على حد قولك اذا فوجودك معهم لن يفيدك بشئ بل قد يضرك، يا ترى سمعت عن حادثة سارة فتاة السعودية؟
هذا ليس تشجيع على الهروب و لكن اعتقد انه ليس من الحكمة ان ان نفتح على انفسنا ابوابا" للمشاكل،
و ربنا معاك و ينور طريقك.
هذا راى الشخصى ، ولك حرية الاختيار*


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

ليش بدوا يرجع يا اخت وردة


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2008)

وردة الكويت قال:


> ليش خرجت من دينك؟
> 
> 
> انا اقولك فكر عدل قبل لاتدخل المسيحيه
> ...


 


وردة الكويت قال:


> انا اقول ارجع الى دينك


 


وردة الكويت قال:


> ارجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع الى دينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
> 
> وفكر بالموضوع عدل


 

مهلاً يا اخت
الموضوع ليس بالغصب و العصبية و الصياح
اتركوا للناس حرية لاختيار


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تحولت للمسيحية*




وردة الكويت قال:


> لانـــــــــــــــــه ديـــــــــــــن الــــــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــــــــــق



بالنسبة اليك دين حق بس هو مو مجبور يؤمن فيه
 و بعدين يا اخت وردة انا بدعوكي اتزوري منتدى الحوار الاسلامي و بعدين قولي انه دين حق
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------



## وردة الكويت (6 أغسطس 2008)

هذا منتدى مسيحي اكيد راح يقولو هيك


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تحولت للمسيحية*




وردة الكويت قال:


> انا عارفه ان هو حر بأختياره
> 
> بس انا خايفه عليه



خافي على حياته الابدية ابدى  من ان تخافي على حياته الارضية


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تحولت للمسيحية*




وردة الكويت قال:


> هذا منتدى مسيحي اكيد راح يقولو هيك



انت خايفي اتفوتي وتندهشي لانك تعرفين ما تخفيه الكتب  الاسلامية


----------



## وردة الكويت (6 أغسطس 2008)

اكيييييييييييييد انا خايفه على حياته الابديه والارضيه

ومفروض يخاف من ربه 

لانه بعدين اذا مات كيف سيقابل ربه؟


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تحولت للمسيحية*




وردة الكويت قال:


> اكيييييييييييييد انا خايفه على حياته الابديه والارضيه
> 
> ومفروض يخاف من ربه
> 
> لانه بعدين اذا مات كيف سيقابل ربه؟




سيقابله بفرح لا بخوفه من عزاب القبر


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

يا اختي اذ مكتوب( اقتل) فكيف  تريدين مني ان افهمها  
اذا كنت انت  تفهمين اذهبي و حاوري


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2008)

الرجاء الكف عن تشتيت الموضوع


----------



## w_cheval_w (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

انا اسف جدا يا اخي الغالي rock


----------



## وردة الكويت (6 أغسطس 2008)

الاسلام امر بقتل المرتد عن دينه

لان المرتد عن دينه معروف انه راح يشوهه  صورة دينه اللي خرج منه

عشان هيك امر بقتله فهمت


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (6 أغسطس 2008)

هذا ليس سبب لقتل انسان خلقه الله حبيبتي 

مبروك خلاصك اخوية و مبروك معرفتك برب المجد 

شكد افرح من اشوف ناس من الخليج المسموم بالاسلام يفكرون و يعرفون الحق و بل فعل يتجهولة 

ربي يبارك حياتك اخوية .. اكو مقولة حلوة سامعتهة تكول .. جميل جدا ان تموت من اجل الله .. لكن الاجمل ان تحيا من اجله 

فالرسول بولس كان يتمنى ان يلحق بسيده في الملكوت و لكنه تحمل البقاء ليخدم الرب و ابناؤه على الارض 

فلا ضير و لا خوف من الموت .. مثل الذي صار مع شهيدتنا الحبيبة سارة .. فقد اتجهت بالطريق الاقصر و الاوعر الى الملكوت

لكنها معه الآن تقبَّل قدميه  

آني اكول اخوية لو تطلع برة اذا جنت تكدر .. و تعيش برة بدولة علمانية او مسيحية .. اهم شي بيهة حرية .. يللة بعدين تكول لأهلك عن تحولك 

حتة تخدم الله براحتك .. و تتذوقه براحتك وية ناس يشعرون مثلك 

مبروك عزيزي رؤيتك للنور

سلام و محبة المسيح تملي حياتك​


----------



## Eva Maria (6 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك لك عزيزي الخلاص 

وثق انك ما دمت في طريق الرب المسيح فأنك ستصل الى الامان والحق 

أنصحك بالصلاه دوما وسيرشدك الله بها الى كل خير 

سلام المسيح معاك عزيزي 

:smi102:


----------



## وردة الكويت (6 أغسطس 2008)

انا قلت اللي عندي وانت حر بأختيارك انا مااقدر اغصبك اذا بنيتك تدخل المسيحيه

مااقول الا الله يهديك


----------



## taten (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

*طالما من عائلة ثرية اذن معك فلوس تمكنك من السفر للخارج انصحك تسافر اى دولة اوروبية او امريكا لكن حتى تسافر لابد ان تخفى تغييرك لدينك عن اهلك واصدقائك حرصآ على حياتك وحينما تسافر ايضآ لاتقول انك كنت مسلم لان فى كل دول اوروبا مسلمون من الممكن ان ينتقموا منك
وربنا يسترها معاك *


----------



## توتو الوطن (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

مبارك دخولك للمسيحيه


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

*اخي العزيز...لا تفصح عن سرك لاي احد الا اذا تاكدت انك في بر الامان..
مثلا اذا سافرت..و رحت للدولة الثانية..يلا تقول لاهلك اذا ردت تقول
كل اللي قالوا لاهلهم عن تنصرهم صار فيهم شي..و انت شوف توقيعي و راح تفهم قصدي

نسيت اقولك..مبروك على الانتصار
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## دانى (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

*اين  صاحب الموضوع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو ان يسامحني ربنا لاني اشك في كاتب الموضوع 

اولا : وضع مداخلة واحدة فقط وترك الموضوع ولم يعلق بعدها 

ثانيا : موضوع ( تركت الاسلام ودخلت المسيحية ) لا يقولها مؤمن حقيقي ، فالجميع يعلم ان المؤمن يأتي الى المسيح وليس الى المسيحية ، فهو يتخذ السيد الرب يسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا . فهو ايمان بالمسيح وليس بالمسيحية وليس دخول المسيحية ...

ثالثا : طرح الموضوع بطريقة توحي بان الغرض منها (جس النبض) انه يريد الهجرة ، وانا اعرف منتصرين وعابرين كثيرين ، لا يفضلون الهجرة ، وهدفهم الاول والاخير هو خدمة الرب يسوع والكرازة بين اهاليهم واصدقائهم ...

رابعا : مثل هذه الموضوعات لا تطرح على المنتديات للمناقشة العامة ، اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس جاد 

اتمنى ان اكون على خطأ ... ولكن مداخلة الاخ الاولى تقول ان له زمان ( داخل المسيحية ) .


----------



## كويتي محب (7 أغسطس 2008)

نيو مان انا كنت اريد فقط اقراء اراء اخواني في الهجرة وكيفية التعامل مع الموضوع ولم اكن اريد ان ادخل في نقاش طويل حول كيفية دخولي للمسيحية

انا صارلي سنتين من خرجت عن الاسلام بسبب التطرف والتخلف العقلي للمسلمين وقساوة القلب والاحكام الاسلامية الارهابية الغير منطقية فهم يرون الحق باطل والباطل حق  هذا الشيئ خلاني اقرف من الاسلام وابحث عن دين اخر ولم اجد اكثر سماحة من الدين المسيحي , وهذا بالمختصر ما خلاني اتحول من الاسلام دين القسوة والارهاب الى المسيحية


تحياتي


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2008)

صلى و اطلب معونة ربنا وهو راح يساعدك


----------



## love my jesus (7 أغسطس 2008)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك


وانا انصحك انك تطلبى المعونه 


مون ربنا وحببنا ونسيحا يسوع المسيح​*


----------



## سونسن (7 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك لما تدوق حلاوة العشرة مع المسيح


----------



## maryanne_omega (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا راى اقراء سير القديسين  و تعلم كيف واجهو ا الاطهاضات  و استشهدا من اجل اسم المسيح  و اطب معونتهم  و صلواتهم   و رب المجد مش هيسيبك 


مت 11: 28 تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم.


----------



## المجدلية (7 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا يا محب انا مع راى رووووك عايزين نعرف ازاى امنت بالسيد المسيح وايه اللى حصل معاك يا ريت تكتب وتعرفنا .............. ربنا معاك وينور طريقك


----------



## سونسن (7 أغسطس 2008)

انتى حرة ياوردة فى اختيارك لنفسك لكن سيبى غيرك يتمتع بالعشرة مع الرب لاتحجرى برايك عليه هو مش مستنيكى تقوليله كدة هو اكيد فكر كويس وعن اقتناع عمل كدةواحد يضحى باهله واحساسه بالامان اكيد هو حاسس ان ده كله ولا حاجة فى سبيل انه يربح المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو ان تعذرني وتسامحن يا اخي الكويتي 

في انتظار ان نستمع او نقرأ اختبارك ، اي قصة ايمانك بالرب يسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا ..

مع كل المحبة والتقدير لشخصك العزيز


----------



## fadi barsoum (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

الأخ الحبيب كويتي محب
مبروك عليك الخلاص في المسيح يسوع.أصلي ليباركك الرب ويحرسك ويضئ الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك.
الأخ الحبيب كويتي محب قل له طرقك يارب عرفني سبلك علمني وثق إنه سيستجيب لأن إلهنا إله حي وإله محب
ولاتخف لأن الرب إلهك سائر معك لايهملك ولايتركك أبدا....آمين


----------



## صوت الرب (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

سعيد جدا بخلاصك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## ROWIS (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

أنت أخويا لو تقدر تسافر الي اي دوله أجنبي وتكون متأكد انهم مش هايقدروا يوصلولك يبقي سافر
لان المسيح قال اننا لازم نكون حكماء كاحيات
يبقي الواحد يحافظ علي حياته


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تحولت للمسيحية*



وردة الكويت قال:


> قال تعالي : (( ومن يبتغ غير الأسلام ديناً فلن يقبل منة وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين ))
> 
> 
> للاسف صعب علي اني اشوف واحد من بلدي
> ...



*انتي قبل شوية قلتي انك كاذب و الان تقولي صعب واحد من بلدي يعتنق ديانة اخرى..
انتي الله يهديكي مش هو!!

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## وردة الكويت (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا اشك بأنه يكون كويتي

ولكن اذا كان حقيقي انه كويتي 

صعب علي 
اعرف واحد من بلدي يعتنق ديانه اخرى


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تحولت للمسيحية*

*

وردة الكويت قال:



			انا اشك بأنه يكون كويتي

ولكن اذا كان حقيقي انه كويتي 

صعب علي 
اعرف واحد من بلدي يعتنق ديانه اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليش ما تفرحيله يدخل الملكوت؟ 

ربي يعرفك الحق من الباطل​*


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحولت للمسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*


*تشتيت تشتيت تشتيت تشتيت*
*تعبت بجد من هذا التشتيت*
*محدش بيعرف يمسك أعصابة ويهدي كدة وميردش علي أي شخص يحاول تشتيت الموضوع مبنقدرش نخلينا في صلب الموضوع بس *
*متردوش علي المشتتين والمجادلين وسيبوا للمشرفين فرصة للتعامل !!!!!!!*

*عامة يغلق الموضوع للتشتيت*

*أخ كويتي ............ لو كنت صادقاً أمام الرب وأمام نفسك ومن كل قلبك أمنت برب المجد يسوع *
*فمبروك عليك الخلاص*
*وثق أنك ما دمت بدأ الخطوة الأولي هو سيكمل وأترك له حياتك وهو سيعتني بك *

*أتمني منك أخي أنا تضع شهادتك عن قريب بهذا القسم ....**الشهادات**.... لنوال البركة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

